# RCS in new tank with tannins



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

I recently set up a 10gallon planted tank about 3 weeks ago. I am using Aquasoil and its still leeching tannins. The water gets pretty yellow and I have been doing 50% water changes daily. The tanks been cycled for over a week now.

I have some RCS coming in this week, will they be alright in the yellow water? How often can I get away with doing water changes with shrimp in the tank?

I put some purigen in the filter, but water is still yellow tinted. I am so ready for the water to be clear.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Keep doing water changes, that's all you can do. Eventually tannins will stop being released, or the yellowing will become less noticeable. Activated carbon may help, but just remember theres wood and other organics in those aquasoil.

Your shrimp should be fine in there. Your water may be yellowish for another month and will start to get clear magically in an instant. goodluck


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Are you using AS1? If so, the yellowing is going to last probably another week. Unless you aded some old filter media to the tank, your tank is not fully cycled yet. The shrimp shuld be fine because there is purigen in there but make sure you dont take the purigen out as the bacteria is probably not fully developed yet and you're relying fully on chemical filtration to remove the toxic ammonia and nitrite.


----------



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea i just realized i set the tank up on July 31 so its been over a month since cycling started. and yea I used a mature filter from another tank which sped the cycle up. The ammonia and nitrite spiked and have been reading zero for over a week.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Since you're using purigen 0 ammonia and nitrite doesnt mean your tank is cycled. A cycled tank should have a bacteria population large enough to handle the waste by itself. with purigen you wouldnt know if your bacteria population is large enough yet.


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

rcs should be fine in an uncycled tank. Ive had my rcs transferred in a new setup and all of them survived.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Best to be safe than sorry


----------

